# Seeking Jumping Saddle advice for long-legged rider!



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a friend who has reeeeally long legs, she got her jumping saddle custom made with the biggest flaps possible, and it only just fits. But it does fit, and she rides well in it. If your having this much trouble finding one, I would suggest getting one custom made. It might cost a bit more, but it'll last forever and will really help you in the long run
This is her saddle with her in it below


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately, the income of a 16 year old isn't enough to do so. =/ I'm looking at the Ovation 4 Star Event saddle, as well as the Bates Caprilli. I'm hoping to find one close by, either model, or one I can trial, so that I can find out if one or the other would work for me. I guess I'll be investing close to $800 or so, but ideally, the less the better.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 6, 2009)

Consider trying the Bates Caprilli Close Contact with the forward cut flap....this is the saddle that I have and I am very pleased with it.

I also have a long femur (I am 5'9") and the forward cut flap is nice for a longer leg. All blocks can also be removed if you wish...they simply attached with velcro.


----------



## Suzeee3435 (Jul 28, 2010)

I too have the exact problem as you and it really stinks! My knees have started going over my knee rolls.. I know you said you checked out the Toulouse saddles but last week I tried the toulouse premia with a long flap and it fit me perfectly and even has removable blocks and very forward flaps. I was just lucky they tack store had it in long flap  

If your close to a large tack store, I would bring a list of saddles you may want to try and just go from there. The store by me had an excellent woman who threw me on a bunch in my price range and she did the whole " did you like this one or this one" until we eliminated all but one. 

Best of luck!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm 5'9 with long legs. My Pessoa (Rodrigo Stadium) is very comfortable for me to ride (unfortunately doesn't fit my grown for the last year horses anymore, so I'm selling it/getting wider one), I also ride in instructor's Bates (Caprilli I believe) and it's again a pretty good fit (although I like it little less as it's more bulky IMO than Pessoa).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Pessoa Gen-X Forward flap. I have freakishly long legs and my knees do not overshoot the knee rolls. Pessoa just started making this model this year and currently only 16.5 & 17's are available. I'm waiting for September when the 17.5's come out. They're about $1200. Very comfortable and nicely balanced.


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to my world! 6'1ft and all leg - I used to ride in Bates Caprilli's (my father's saddles from back when he jumped - one person once said they should be in a museum because they were so old) - bah, humbug!

Anyway, I now ride in a French saddle, can't remember the name or make sorry, but one I have found to be AWESOME and I will one, one day... is the Hoy Passier Saddle - it's more an eventing type saddle, but I just love it - and I love my saddles flat too, so that could be it as well. But it's awesome. Just brace yourself though... $5,999 price tag


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Courbette Visons are made for long legged riders and are super awesome saddles!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Courbette Saddlery Company, Inc. The Vision

Check that site out. The saddle price is in the general area as the other saddles you are looking at in the 1500 range. I have ridden in the old version and did great I am 6' tall and nearly ALL leg. And now I see that they have also come out with a new version with the longer more forward flap. Also this saddle is EXTREMELY comfy.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I ride in a Crosby California Prix de Nations. My saddle has a longer flap and is a 17.5" to accomodate for my crazy long legs! I'm about 5'8" and my legs are over half of my body. I understand your frustration! New, the Crosby costs around $2000, but I got mine used for $500 with a bridle and 2 sets of reins too. The best part was it was barely used! I would suggest looking at used saddles to cut down the cost.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Well i really like my Lemke but those are $3-4,000 custom saddles...


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd definitely be going used if I bought any of the aforementioned saddles. xD Custom is just plain _out. _I can't afford it, and I don't feel like spending more money on a saddle than I did on my horse is reasonable for me. If I were eventing prelim or above, maybe I'd look into it. Right now, going BN/N/T level, I'll stick to something that's comfy and fits me well enough.

Looking at the new Wintec 500 Jump... I'm not sold on it because it seems "clunky" to me. I've sat in it and, with all the saddles that the two local tack stores carry, it's the only one that leaves me with flap to spare in front of my leg if I put my stirrups up high enough to jump. I may just have to compromise aesthetics for function.

I looked at the Courbette Vison- I can only find the AP version...? Can someone link to the CC/Jumping version? Is there one?


----------

